# Breeding mixed sizes...?



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

We have a lady in one of our training classes who has acquired a poodle from a local breeder who has a mixture of toy and miniature poodles. She has a toy stud and miniature and toy bitches she breeds to him. And she claims none of her puppies have ever had problems and are sound in structure and build. 
I thought breeding a mixture of varieties ran the risk of producing puppies that are out ofbproportion?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure you run the risk, but I don't think there are significant health issues you see in toy/mini breeding that you wouldn't have to look for in in-size breeding. The three size varieties are supposed to be the same dog (with the same proportions) in three different sizes, more or less, though of course in practice there are some differences.

From what I've seen, breeding different size varieties with each other is frowned upon, but not a guarantee of anything bad.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Honey has a tpoo father and a mpoo mother, and she is exactly their size in between. Dad was a really small lil guy and light boned. Mom was a quite big mpoo. Honey is 10lbs and light framed, just like dad, but she is a solid 12" in height, so not as tall as mom, but definitely a mpoo. 

I find her very nice in proportion. The reason the breeder decided on this combo was that she thought it would be a good match between the two dogs in temperament and personality, and they both are nice dogs. I think she's right...the litter are lively, energetic and beautiful dogs (mine included, not that I'm biased haha)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of folks are looking at this now because it will likely be a huge help when trying to improve diversity. Yes, there may be some disproportionate puppies, but less likely if say, a mini is bred to a standard, but that mini goes back to ALL minis behind it with no toys. I know of a litter where the mini in question turned out to be a misrepresented over sized toy (bred to a standard) and there were very serious (and VERY expensive) jaw and bite issues. Our Quincy- who has a tendency to throw a few very petite puppies in each of his litters, was recently bred to an oversize mini. We are very excited to see what they produce together. My guess is true Moyen sized puppies. And their diversity will be stellar!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is the result of mini/standard with some toys way back a few generations. Noelle is 18 inches tall and weighs 19 pounds. I call her an oversized mini. I loved seeing Noelle next to a standard poodle during training class. It made me aware of just how small she is, and yet at the same time, Noelle has the light poodle movement and proportions. Just... smaller.


----------



## Zorkon (Oct 12, 2016)

When I was a child, we had a poodle whose mother was a miniature and whose father was a toy. He was the runt of the litter. When we took him back to visit the breeder, she said that he was now the largest out of his litter. He was a great dog, strong and happy.


----------



## rasanne's (Nov 28, 2016)

we have 4 different size here. And it is allowed to mix two smallest. Toy and miniature. We don't have any problems to do it and it is not easy to tell witch size puppy grow. Toy toy pyppy crow in miniature and miniature miniature pyppy don't crow enough and leave in toy size. 

But you have bigger size different because of only 3 size.


----------

